# Abu dhabi entry on tourist visa



## Britinuae (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi is it possible to enter abu dhabi whilst iwait for my work visa to be completed. I have been told its awaiting security clearance which i have never experienced before. I am a brit with pakistani origin veen in uae 10 years came as a kid finished school her had a job then changed jobs. Never had problem with visa before. Got ready to start new job on 10feb got a call to say hold up visa hasnt been completed. Now its escalalted to security. Had to prove i wasnt a dual national of Estonia!!! Proved i wasnt lol. Had to fly to uk to avoid fines as per advice of new employer too. 
Any thoughts??


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No you cannot.

If you arrive, the system tells them you are 'in process' so you cannot come in as a tourist and you'll be sent back - and your original application will be reset back to the start. I have first hand experience of a member of my staff trying it on like this and being sent back, and it taking another 5 weeks as result.

Work permits are taking about six weeks at the moment for us.


----------



## Britinuae (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you for that. I suppose patience will become a personal strength after all this.


----------

